# 1944 Royal Crown Cola Bottle with Missing Paper Label



## Cbenge (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a Royal Crown Cola Bottle - Crown Top - Missing Paper Label - Embossed with "ROYAL CROWN COLA" on the Shoulders - Aqua Colored -  I believe its from 1944, date code is " 4 LGW 4 " on heel -  7 -430How rare is the embossing ROYAL CROWN COLA on shoulder?


----------



## jpoland13 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have the same bottle (a 40 though, not a 44) and have been looking for information on it for some time.  I picked it up at an antique store in Braselton, GA about 2 years ago and have been able to find out nothing since buying it.  Yours is the first I've seen other than mine.  I thought RC bottles were all acl -- I've never seen a paper label -- especially from the 40s.  Anybody in the know about these bottles?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 31, 2014)

This recent forum discussion started by member dbv1919 should help answer most of your questions regarding early Royal Crown Cola bottles. Check it out! https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Oldest-ACL-Royal-Crown-Cola-Bottle-m650674.aspx


----------



## jpoland13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok.  Read the whole thread.  There is a picture of this bottle with a paper label but no explanation as to what this bottle is, or to why a paper label was still out there in the 40s.  Did i miss something?Next, as to the older RC bottles and what appear to be older than 36 paper label RC Cola's.  It appears to me that bottlers were producing RC "flavor" varieties prior to 1936.  Why were they doing this instead of just using Nehi?  Who knows.  But it's plain as day that they did.  Why couldn't one of these "flavors" have been "Cola"?  That would easily explain the older paper label.Now, Laurens Glass Works.  I live in upstate SC about an hour from Laurens and have a LOT a Laurens bottles.  I have about 40 from Verner Springs in Greenville which are mostly LGW.  A lot of these have the single number code on them.  Let me see what I can figure out there and from the other Laurens bottles that I have.  Could take several days, but I'll see what I can do.Sorry I missed the original thread, but still need information on the RC bottlwe with "ROYAL CROWN COLA" embossed on the shoulder.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if this helps or is even true but I read somewhere that during the war the government was requesting that specialty molds be salvaged for the war effort.None of that would explain a 1940 or the embossed shoulder though.Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## jpoland13 (Aug 3, 2014)

I know this is the wrong thread but I found an LGW bottle that reads "3    LGW   3".  The 3s are both so light I'm not able to get them to show up in a picture.  Let me get a better camera and try again.


----------

